# Cold Snap Auger Blade Cover/Guard/Protector



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Every season I hear of someone slicing equipment, clothing or body parts in dealing with the auger blade guards/covers/protectors. 

The plastic yellow cover that came with my 6" Nils Convertible Auger was junk. 

I no longer wanted to deal with the possibility of injury to any of my digits, let alone gear, clothing and equipment. (I've seen & witnessed a few mishaps in my time)

I purchased a* Cold Snap Auger Cover* the other day.
_*
Great Idea and a huge improvement on ease of usage & safety.*_


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

Piece of junk. Bought 1 about 7-8 years ago. Used it about 5 trips and went back to the regular ones. Had it come of my 8" power auger and ripped my shanty. It was consistantly coming off.

Maybe they've made changes to it since then but after what they said it would do and what it did I would never buy it again


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Hard to believe it hasn't been improved or something better hasn't come along. For now, it's better than the cheap, lil piece of yellow plastic that came with my Nils


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

Yes the nils 6" cover is a pain in the butt. Mine was for a 8" lazer power auger. It was loose fitting and moved and any little bump you would hit would pop it loose and fall right off.


----------



## RJohnson442 (May 14, 2013)

I thought a company was making (who I can't remember) an automatic locking one. You push the auger down into it and it locks around it and a button releases it. I might of remembered the name but the reviews said it would break after a few trips out so that's why I probably forgot about them.


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

This is it. Push the auger down into it and it locks on. And put your foot on the side of the cover and pull up to remove.


----------



## mote1977 (Mar 11, 2010)

I have a Coldsnap for my Eskimo, best cover I've ever bought.


----------



## wallydvr (Feb 20, 2005)

Bought one 2 years ago. Love mine. Gets lots of abuse on the western basin. Have to buy the one for your size and make. On my lazer strikemaster power auger.


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

Bought the 8" model for my strikemaster power auger. Had nothing but problems. 20-30 mile snowmobile rides everytime the cover would come off and cut something in the shanty. Just went back to the original cover to get away from the problems


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

icebucketjohn said:


> Every season I hear of someone slicing equipment, clothing or body parts in dealing with the auger blade guards/covers/protectors.
> 
> The plastic yellow cover that came with my 6" Nils Convertible Auger was junk.
> 
> ...


John does it work out good with your nils? Can you order specificly for a nils? X2 on the yellow cover, it does suck.


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Will do my initial field test on Saturday while on the ice to see how it does.


----------



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

Have a somewhat fast attach one on my new jiffy, has 2 metal tabs that lock onto the blade, step on one side and it pops off, to put it on just stand auger up, put on top of cover, push down and it locks on.


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

That Jiffy cover is a great one. 8" only. Why no Jiffy 6" cover like that ???


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

Very cool, about time cold snap came out with one for a 6" Nils...


----------

